# A PE Teacher's Journal



## jhawkin1 (Aug 9, 2008)

I have been weight lifting and trying to eat healthy here for 2 years now, and have recently been struggling with sticking to a plan.  So, I figured I give a journal a shot at keeping up with tracking what I eat and also posting my workouts.  

I start teaching here in less than two weeks at a junior high school, and I wanted to practice what I will be preaching to children.  I am a huge fan of whey protein, and have cut milk completely out of my diet while supplementing with calcium pills (1,000 mg a day).  My goal is to cut body fat, keep lifting heavy weight, and eat more foods in their original state.  I will also put milk back into my diet, but will not drink the recommended 3 glasses a day.  Also, I will start eating more of a variety of veggies and not just spinach all the time.  

I have had a plan that I have done in the weight room that has been very successful.  I try and lift at least 3 times a week and up to 5 days a week, with my 3-day splits like this:

Monday:  Chest/back
Tuesday:  Arms (Bi's/Tri's/Shoulders)
Wednesday:  Legs/lower back
Thursday:  off/light cardio
Friday:  Chest/back
etc.

My set/reps are usually 6 sets 6 rep range with a 3 second eccentric movement (slow on the way down), and sometimes a 4 to 5 second eccentric movement with weights.

I switch tempos/exercises/angles of lifts on each of the 3-day splits that I have.  Most exercises are with free weights and barbells.

I will post my diet here and workout regime as often as possible, most likely being daily.  

I am very excited and hope to achieve my goals!


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 9, 2008)

I apologize, I left out my statistics!  I am 23 years old, weighing in at 155 pounds with 10% body fat ratio.  My goal is to get in aroung 6-7% body fat and either maintain or build upon my strength while keeping a steady diet of healthful choices!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 9, 2008)

Good for you.  I remember my gym teachers were always woefully out of shape.  You'll give your own teaching more validation if you practice what you preach.

Do you get to create your own curriculum?  I remember we did very little that was "fun", which made everyone hate gym class.  Given the state of physical fitness (or lack thereof) in this country, we could use some quality teaching at that level.


----------



## Built (Aug 9, 2008)

155 - how tall?

So you're cutting with this programme - correct? How's your diet, and how fast do you intend to lose?


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 9, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Good for you.  I remember my gym teachers were always woefully out of shape.  You'll give your own teaching more validation if you practice what you preach.
> 
> Do you get to create your own curriculum?  I remember we did very little that was "fun", which made everyone hate gym class.  Given the state of physical fitness (or lack thereof) in this country, we could use some quality teaching at that level.



Myself and another PE teacher (a woman) are straight out of college, but we have another man that has been there for 5 years and he has a curriculum set out.  We are starting out with cross country to get kids into shape from their summer vacation which is great!


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 9, 2008)

Built said:


> 155 - how tall?
> 
> So you're cutting with this programme - correct? How's your diet, and how fast do you intend to lose?



To be quite honest, I have been trying to cut for years, never really wanted to bulk.  I have read (including your articles) that diet is 80% of the fight, and I totally agree.  I am 5'7" by the way.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 9, 2008)

My diet will be posted concluding today...here is just my breakfast and snack thus far:


Breakfast:
- banana
- 3 egg whites
- one whole egg
- sprinkle of cheddar cheese (eggs were scrambled)

Snack:
- one handful of almonds


----------



## Built (Aug 9, 2008)

Ah, that's cool - thanks for reading my posts!

Now, when I ask about diet, I mean what calories, how many grams protein, carb and fat? I don't actually care what the menu choices are. 

What exercises do you perform for your workouts?


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 9, 2008)

That's my one flaw...I have tried to keep a fitday schedule to keep count of my total calories, but I can never really seem to keep up and find the foods.  I guess I could give it a try again.  

Workouts for these last 3 weeks:
Chest/back- 1 minute rests in between sets
1a.  10 degree incline dumbbell bench
6 sets/6 reps- 4 second tempo lowering weights back down (60'S, 60'S, 60's, 60's)

1b.  Pull up regular overhand grip grip (do not have weight belt to hold weights so use BW)
6 sets/6 reps with a 5 second tempo on the way down (BW, BW, BW, BW, BW, BW)

2a.  Dumbbell Flys
4 sets 8 reps (30, 30, 30, 30)

2b.  Seated cable rows
4 sets 8 reps (135, 135, 135, 135)

2c.  Back Flys
4 sets 12 reps (10 lb free weights)


Arms- 1 minute rests in between sets
1a.  Reverse curl (Ez curl bar= 25lbs)
6 sets/ 6 reps  (3 second tempo)- 65 lbs 

1b.  Dips (bw)
6 sets/6 reps (5 second tempo)- BW

2a.  dumbbell alternate curls
4 sets 8 reps (4 second tempo)- 35LBS

2b.  Lying dumbbell tricep extension
4 sets 8 reps- 35 LBS

3a.  Standing dumbbell shoulder press
4 sets 8 reps- 40 lbs

3b.  Lateral raises
4 sets 8 reps- 15 lbs

3c.  Functional shoulder rotator cuff w/ DB.
4 sets 8 reps- 15lbs


Legs- 1 minute rests

1a.  Med ball squats (med ball on back and ball against wall)  squat with free weights
6 sets 8 reps- 35 lb DB

1b.  Single Leg Curls
6 sets 8 reps (5 second tempo)- 50 LBS

2a.  Leg press
4 sets 10 reps- 190, 200, 210, 220

2b.  Good Mornings (barbell) 
4 sets 10 reps- 95, 95, 105, 105

3a.  Calf raises (machine)
4 sets 35 reps- 175, 180, 185, 185

3b.  Back extensions
4 sets 12 reps w/ 45 lb plate


----------



## Built (Aug 9, 2008)

This seems like an odd split to use for cutting. But then, you don't really have your cutting diet in place.

If you can't find a food in fitday, you program it in. I use the usda nutrient database to look stuff up, like raw chicken breast and so on.

Your leg workout is in a very odd order. You do high-rep, light leg work THEN you do leg press rather than using a free weight; then high-rep GMs with a light weight, THEN weighted hypers. I'm confused as to your goals.


----------



## Nate K (Aug 9, 2008)

I don't like that split.  If your going to lift 3 days a week don't waste a day doing arms you goon.
you can hold d.b.'s with your feet during dips and possibly pullups if the bar is right for you.
I don't like the lower body exercises you chose


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 9, 2008)

Built said:


> This seems like an odd split to use for cutting. But then, you don't really have your cutting diet in place.
> 
> If you can't find a food in fitday, you program it in. I use the usda nutrient database to look stuff up, like raw chicken breast and so on.
> 
> Your leg workout is in a very odd order. You do high-rep, light leg work THEN you do leg press rather than using a free weight; then high-rep GMs with a light weight, THEN weighted hypers. I'm confused as to your goals.



I worked for a major college basketball team and I was really good friends with our strength and conditioning coach.  I got the split from him, and we worked out as work out partners so I got most all my ideas from him and have gotten stronger from it.   I am ready for a change though, I would say all-together.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 9, 2008)

Meals for the day:

Breakfast:
- 3 egg whites
- 1 whole egg
- sprinkle of cheddar cheese
- 1 large banana

Snack
- handful of almonds

Lunch
- grilled chicken ceasar salad:  lettuce, tomato, onion, cucumber, grilled chicken breast, cesear dressing

Workout:  Ab ripper x:  11 moves 25 reps each

Snack:  1 and 1/2 scoop whey protein (30g protein)  with 1 glass of skim milk

Dinner:  1/2 bag of spinach leaf with chicken breast


----------



## Built (Aug 9, 2008)

FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal 

Please enter your food and post up the macros if you'd like some feedback on your diet. 

I agree with Nate K - I don't like your split in general; for a cut it's really sub-par.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 9, 2008)

Built said:


> FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal
> 
> Please enter your food and post up the macros if you'd like some feedback on your diet.
> 
> I agree with Nate K - I don't like your split in general; for a cut it's really sub-par.



I will work on fitday first thing tomorrow.  Any suggestions on my splits/how I can improve them?  Anything brief would be great, my legs day is tomorrow morning so I am not sure if my workout is counterproductive?


----------



## Built (Aug 9, 2008)

Try 5x5 heavy barbell squats, 5x5 RDLs, and 3x8-12 split squats or walking lunges. Maybe 3x12 SHELC at the end. I don't like calf work on leg day, preferring to tuck it in between sets on an upper body day, but that's me. If you want to do calves, do 'em standing, one leg at a time, 3x10 per leg with a three second pause at the bottom of each rep.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 10, 2008)

Okay so I've got 5 sets of 5 reps for my heavy barbell squats, RDL's are one of my personal favorites- 5 sets 5 reps heavy weight also, and I chose the Bulgarian Split Squats with 3 sets of 10 reps with a moderate weight.  

How much rest time is ideal?  Also, no super-sets combining two of the exercises together in between rests?


----------



## Built (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm not sure why you'd want to superset on a cut, but if you wanted to, you could train squats and RDLs as antagonist pairs, resting between movements: 

Set of squats, rest, set of RDLs, rest... until all squats and RDLs are completed.

Rest as long as you need to so you can lift as heavy as you can. On a cut, you drop volume and do what you can to keep the heavy on the bar. Basically, you turn into a powerlifter on a diet. Low volume, low reps, heavy. Long rest breaks, on less food you need 'em.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 10, 2008)

Built said:


> I'm not sure why you'd want to superset on a cut, but if you wanted to, you could train squats and RDLs as antagonist pairs, resting between movements:
> 
> Set of squats, rest, set of RDLs, rest... until all squats and RDLs are completed.
> 
> Rest as long as you need to so you can lift as heavy as you can. On a cut, you drop volume and do what you can to keep the heavy on the bar. Basically, you turn into a powerlifter on a diet. Low volume, low reps, heavy. Long rest breaks, on less food you need 'em.



Again, superset idea comes from the trainer.  His train of thought with the superset and low rest is you are increasing your heart rate and lifting heavier weights at the same time so it helps to burn more during the resistance training as well as the effects afterwards from the repairs your muscles have to go through.

Same with the tempo, the 3-5 second tempos and the explosion back up say with a bench press, he believes will trigger more of my fast-twitch muscle fibers which is how I've gained so much strength over the past 6 months or so.  But it is time for change!

I will just do each exercise individually like you set out, and rest as much as needed instead of timed.  Try to increase weight each time also, obviously the first time I won't know where I am at so all my weights should go up after each set.  Thanks again, I will keep you updated!  Going to do it here early afternoon.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 10, 2008)

8/10/2008

Legs

1.  Barbell Squat
5 sets 5 reps:  95, 100, 105, 110, 115

2.  RDL's (barbell)
5 sets 5 reps:  95, 115, 125, 130, 135

3a.  Bulgarian Split Squat (using bench and dumbbells)
3 sets 8 reps:  20, 25, 30

3b.  Back extension
4 sets 12 reps:  45, 45, 45, 45,


----------



## Built (Aug 10, 2008)

jhawkin1 said:


> Again, superset idea comes from the trainer.  His train of thought with the superset and low rest is you are increasing your heart rate and lifting heavier weights at the same time so it helps to burn more during the resistance training as well as the effects afterwards from the repairs your muscles have to go through.


Here's a tip: don't try to exercise off the fat. It doesn't burn enough calories to be worth the trouble. Diet off the WEIGHT, train heavy to convince your body to keep the muscle around. If you do mostly circuit-type training for a cut, you will convince your body that there is no need for big muscles, since they only ever lift small weights over and over again. 

You see the problem. 


jhawkin1 said:


> Same with the tempo, the 3-5 second tempos and the explosion back up say with a bench press, he believes will trigger more of my fast-twitch muscle fibers which is how I've gained so much strength over the past 6 months or so.  But it is time for change!
> 
> I will just do each exercise individually like you set out, and rest as much as needed instead of timed.  Try to increase weight each time also, obviously the first time I won't know where I am at so all my weights should go up after each set.  Thanks again, I will keep you updated!  Going to do it here early afternoon.



Cool. 

Looking at your workout now...



jhawkin1 said:


> 8/10/2008
> 
> Legs
> 
> ...



I'm not sure why you felt the need to do hypers. You did RDLs, wasn't that enough?

Are these weights heavy for you? Or would you consider this to be a light workout?


----------



## Nate K (Aug 10, 2008)

I like builts advice on training while cutting...unless you want to eat more, then you have to move more but either way still keep weight training heavy for strength.
I like the bulgarian squats.  you lift 3 days a week?
why not do week 1- upper/lower/upper, week 2- lower/upper/lower

or maybe chest and hip dominant  and back with quad dominant.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 10, 2008)

Built said:


> Here's a tip: don't try to exercise off the fat. It doesn't burn enough calories to be worth the trouble. Diet off the WEIGHT, train heavy to convince your body to keep the muscle around. If you do mostly circuit-type training for a cut, you will convince your body that there is no need for big muscles, since they only ever lift small weights over and over again.
> 
> You see the problem.
> 
> ...




The workout was just fine for me.  I am still working on my range of motion with my squats.  My hip flexors are still a little tight, but I've been working much on my stretching and it is improving.

I liked that work out, but need advice on the rest of my splits is my guess.  I want to work out tomorrow but not sure which body parts and what exercises.  Any quick suggestions like last time?  Thanks!


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 10, 2008)

Nate K said:


> I like builts advice on training while cutting...unless you want to eat more, then you have to move more but either way still keep weight training heavy for strength.
> I like the bulgarian squats.  you lift 3 days a week?
> why not do week 1- upper/lower/upper, week 2- lower/upper/lower
> 
> or maybe chest and hip dominant  and back with quad dominant.




This sounds like a very interesting split...maybe I will try it.  I am considering today as my first day because it is a whole new program so I used lower body.  Anything you could come up with would be great!   The more ideas I have under my belt the better.  Thanks!


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 11, 2008)

Diet 8/10/2008

Breakfast:
- 3 egg whites
- 1 whole egg
- banana

Post workout
- 1 & 1/2 scoops whey protein
- 1 cup skim milk
- banana

Lunch
- 1/2 bag spinach leaf
- chicken breast
- low fat vinegarette dressing

Snack
- almonds
- mudslide= WOOPS!

Dinner
- Steak Filet on grill
- corn on the cob

Snack
- two handfuls of almonds
- 1 & 1/2 scoop whey protein
- 1 cup skim milk


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 11, 2008)

08/11/08
Breakfast:
- 1 & 1/2 scoop of whey protein
- 1 cup skim milk
- 1 bowl of flax plus

Snack:
- handful of almonds

Lunch
- 1/2 bag of spinach
- chicken breast
- dressing

Snack
- 1 & 1/2 scoop of whey protein
- cup skim milk

Dinner
- 1/2 bag spinach
- chicken breast
- non fat vingearette dressing


----------



## Built (Aug 11, 2008)

What calories are you running with this, jhawkin1?


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 12, 2008)

Built said:


> What calories are you running with this, jhawkin1?




Now that I have started to record my daily intake in terms of just general food, I have found that I have not overeaten especially my last couple of meals which I just used to eat 2-3 protein bars a sitting because they tasted so good (or protein shakes till I was full).  I know for a fact that my caloric intake has decreased as a result by at least 200-300 calories.  Previously, I was really just maintaining my weight, and now I can start to see a bit of a difference only in a couple  of days.  I will try hard to get fitday into my daily routine. 

 We just had a "school information day" and I had the chance to meet most of my 7th grade students and their parents so it was a pretty long day, but my diet, portions, and food choices were dead on (besides 2 protein shakes throughout the day instead of eating a real meal).  I will work on plugging the numbers in though!


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 12, 2008)

Workout:  8/12/08

1.  Bent over barbell rows
5x5:  115, 135, 155, 165, 175 (4x)

2.  Single arm dumbbell rows
3x8:  35 (warm up), 45, 55, 60

3.  Flat barbell bench
5x5:  155, 165, 175, 175(3x) finished set with 155 3x, 165

4.  Low incline dumbbell bench
3x8:  45, 55, 55


----------



## Built (Aug 12, 2008)

How did it feel?


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 12, 2008)

It felt great to give myself more rest time w/ heavy weights.  I don't feel too sore at the moment, but I'm sure when I wake up tomorrow morning I will feel the effects!

Back to planning.  I still need to get in my shoulders and biceps.  Should I do another legs workout after a day of rest before I go into that workout?  I will go back and look at that thread you gave me.


----------



## Built (Aug 12, 2008)

The next workout after this one would be quad dominant. 

Really looking forward to seeing your macros... <hint>


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 12, 2008)

haha!  fitday!!  I still need to come up with my personal behavior expectations for school!  I am seeing some great results as a result of not bingeing on protein foods (going overboard on protein bars/shakes).


----------



## Built (Aug 12, 2008)

Yes, but we need to ensure your protein is sufficient, that you are not running too high a deficit, and that your fats are sufficient.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 12, 2008)

I think the shake before bed is key...I missed it last night, and ended up waking up at around 3 am starving!  I made a shake 40g protein total including the cup skim milk and also a banana.  I should push for my body weight in terms of protein so about 150 g of protein?

It's hard to determine how much chicken breast (how many grams of protein in my chicken breast) that I throw into my salad.  I am not a measurement type of guy, which I know is horrible especially if I want to be cutting.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 12, 2008)

I do know for a fact that I get enough fats...at least 2 to 3 handfuls of almonds a day, 1 egg yolk for breakfast, and there is some fat in chicken, not much, but I believe at the end of the day it all adds up.  I have joined fit day.  How long does it usually take to type everything in including modified stats for new foods that they don't have in fitday?


----------



## Built (Aug 12, 2008)

Protein: minimum is 1g per pound LBM
Fat: minimum is 0.5g per pound LBM

Once you get all your foods in, it takes about 3-5 minutes to plan out your day.

First few days are a nuisance, but then it's smooth sailing.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 12, 2008)

Built said:


> Protein: minimum is 1g per pound LBM
> Fat: minimum is 0.5g per pound LBM
> 
> Once you get all your foods in, it takes about 3-5 minutes to plan out your day.
> ...



Okay, very good!  I am watching The Dark Knight right now, then I will plan out my workout for either tomorrow or Thursday, and do fitday.  The Dark Knight is the all-time greatest film btw...keeps me motivated


----------



## Built (Aug 12, 2008)

Best line: "I'M not wearing hockey-pads."


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Built said:


> Best line: "I'M not wearing hockey-pads."



"How about a magic trick?  I'm going to make this pencil disappear.  TADAA!  It's...It's GONE."

I wish fat was that way, maybe the joker could help me out with that!

Here's what I have planned for my Quad Dominant workout either later today or tomorrow morning:

1.  Squats 5x5

2.  Leg press (not a big fan of front squats!) 4x8

3.  Good Morning 5x8

4.  Barbell Curls 5x5

5.  Seated Supinated Concentration Curls 4x6-8- 4 second tempo coming down

6.  Ab ripper x-  11 moves 25 reps each 


"It's all a part of the plan..."


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 14, 2008)

Quad Dominant workout:  8/14/08

1.  Squats 5x5:  105, 115, 120, 125, 130

2.  Leg press 4x8:  230, 240, 245, 250

3.  Good Mornings 5x5: 95, 105, 115, 115, 115

4.  Barbell curls 5x5:  90, 95, 100, 100 (4x), 90

5.  Seated supinated concentration curls (3 second tempo) 4x6:  35, 35, 35, 35 (5x)


----------



## JailHouse (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey Ive done Builts split before.  Stick with it, it is a great split.


----------



## Built (Aug 14, 2008)

Good to see your squats coming up - those are free, below parallel squats, right?

On quad-dominant day, hamstring work is accessory, so you might consider doing something in a higher rep-range,  something in a 3x8-12 range for instance. 

Also, the second movement for quad work you only need 3x8. Particularly since you're cutting, you don't want too much training volume. 

How about dumbbell curls instead of barbell curls - no wrist/elbow problems from barbell work?


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 14, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Hey Ive done Builts split before.  Stick with it, it is a great split.



I am buying into it quickly...I like working my legs more, that is my main focus while cutting.  I've never been a big leg guy, but now I am.  Need to work on my weights though, still weak.  It will come.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 14, 2008)

Built said:


> Good to see your squats coming up - those are free, below parallel squats, right?
> 
> On quad-dominant day, hamstring work is accessory, so you might consider doing something in a higher rep-range,  something in a 3x8-12 range for instance.
> 
> ...



How will too much training volume hinder my cutting process?  Just curious.  Dumbbell concentration curls are more isolated, I did much barbell curling with the trainer I worked with, so I have not had much wrist trouble.  

That one extra set of leg presses not good?  

I am absolutely loving this split right now, I am on day 4 coming up here either tomorrow or Saturday.  Is this last one shoulders and tri related?  I will need to go back to that site and check it out.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 14, 2008)

Nevermind, I am on day 3 of your program- vertical push/pull tomorrow/saturday.  I have to go to stores and find a dip belt that holds weights for my dips and chin ups!  Any quick suggestions?


----------



## Built (Aug 14, 2008)

jhawkin1 said:


> How will too much training volume hinder my cutting process?  Just curious.  Dumbbell concentration curls are more isolated, I did much barbell curling with the trainer I worked with, so I have not had much wrist trouble.
> 
> That one extra set of leg presses not good?
> 
> I am absolutely loving this split right now, I am on day 4 coming up here either tomorrow or Saturday.  Is this last one shoulders and tri related?  I will need to go back to that site and check it out.



On lower calories, you will lose WEIGHT (fat AND muscle). A few heavy sets will protect LBM. You're not building anything on below-maintenance calories, there's not enough fuel for that. If you do a lot of sets on low calories, you won't be able to lift as much as you would with lower volume, so you aren't sending the stimulus you need: "maintain this pesky muscle. Damned fool keeps needing it to lift those stupid big weights a few times every few days". A small weight only needs a small muscle. 

That help?

With regard to the bicep work, barbell or dumbbell, it's all isolation work. Dumbbells at least force you to work the arms individually, but if your wrists and elbows don't bug you, leave it alone. 



jhawkin1 said:


> Nevermind, I am on day 3 of your program- vertical push/pull tomorrow/saturday.  I have to go to stores and find a dip belt that holds weights for my dips and chin ups!  Any quick suggestions?



If you don't have one in time, just hold a dumbbell between your knees. I've jury-rigged an old t-shirt and a couple of ankle-straps at the gym in a pinch. 

I'm delighted to hear you're happy with the arrangement!


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 14, 2008)

Just drove 45 minutes both ways to get this dip belt!  Unreal, but well worth the drive.  Great advice Built, I will def. keep that in mind when coming up with my next workout and not going over reps and sets!


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 14, 2008)

Workout scheduled either for tomorrow later in the day or Saturday morning:
Vertical Push/Press week 1:

1.  Chin ups (weighted): 5x5

2.  Lat. Pulldowns: 3x8

3.  Standing barbell press:  5x5

4.  Seated arnold press:  3x8

5.  Seated calf raises:  3x20


----------



## Built (Aug 14, 2008)

Do the Arnies standing. Puts some core into it. 

Looks good!


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 14, 2008)

Okay sounds good!!  Thanks again!


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 15, 2008)

I am really disappointed with myself this morning.  Once I found out we only had two eggs left instead of the 4 I make, my whole breakfast went down the tube!  

- 2 egg whites
- protein shake (1 and 3/4 scoop whey)
- handful of almonds
- 3 bowls of flax plus

Excessive carbs opening meal and I have a meeting with my principle this morning.  I can either weight train or do yard work (cut the lawn with the push mower to burn the calories off).  Should I lift or cut the lawn or do both!?  HELP!!!


----------



## Built (Aug 15, 2008)

Neither. Don't set yourself up by exercising off your "excess" calories. Is there some reason why you feel this was "excessive"?


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 15, 2008)

Built said:


> Neither. Don't set yourself up by exercising off your "excess" calories. Is there some reason why you feel this was "excessive"?



First off, my eggs were not filling at all and I had not gotten enough protein.  So I went to the protein shake, which I went overboard with two scoops= 40 g of protein alone there, with milk also which puts my protein up to 60g or so (estimation).  At that point I should have stopped, but my craving took me to the next place which were the sugar-coated almonds that I was nibbling on last night (ate 1/2 bag last night).  Only had about 10 or 12 of those, then went for the flax plus because I didn't have the "full" feeling.  I guess I just freak out when it comes to food, and that's a bad habit from my childhood days, which I am kicking myself for doing!

Since all I have had was a handful of almonds as a snack.  I am going to make a chicken spinach salad right now.  My mother is baking chicken breast tonight, which will probably put me back on track. I am still going to cut the lawn after I am done with lunch.


----------



## Built (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh, I hate feeling hungry!

What time of day do you train, and are you one of those people who feels full on unprocessed carbs with protein, or with fat and protein with fibrous vegetables?


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 15, 2008)

That's exactly my problem...I believe flax plus is processed   so I should not have even brought it into my home.  That along with protein bars and the sugar on top of the almonds.  

I have my school schedule, and it will probably have to be either super early (5am) or after school and I am coaching (so around 6ish?).

I think the one thing that fills me up is protein and fat (almonds and chicken/protein shake).  I just had a spinach salad about 2 hours ago and I already feel hungry...chicken breast was in there.  If I give you my schedule and foods you think you could put something simple that does not take up too much of your time?


----------



## Built (Aug 15, 2008)

Yep. 

I can make suggestions based on the foods you like to eat and this knowledge. 

Tell me the proteins you like
the fats you like the taste of
the carbs that agree with you
and the foods you have noticed are satiating - also the time of day you train and your training days.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 15, 2008)

Built said:


> Yep.
> 
> I can make suggestions based on the foods you like to eat and this knowledge.
> 
> ...



Proteins- chicken breast, egg whites whey protein
Fats:  almonds, egg yolk(s)
Carbs:  fruits (apples/bananas), spinach, salads.

Training days:  whenever I really have time.  saturday and sunday I will train consecutively.  I will have to get back to you when I get my 7th grade girls basketball practice/game schedule.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 15, 2008)

I like to mix milk with the whey before bed and after a workout/in the morning after ab ripper x (which is abs. amazing btw)!


----------



## Built (Aug 15, 2008)

I don't know what ab ripper x is. 

??


----------



## Built (Aug 15, 2008)

Do you like fish at all?  Basa, catfish, halibut...? Canned tuna? How about beef - sirloin steak, ground beef... Will you eat cottage cheese?

How about fats - do you like butter, avocados, olive oil, natural peanut butter?

What are your thoughts on green beans, broccoli, eggplant, peppers, berries?


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 15, 2008)

It's amazing, 11 different moves, different planes, it works.


----------



## Built (Aug 15, 2008)

I do weighted crunches. 

<-

3x8 once or twice a week, on a bosu ball. With a 75-lb dumbbell on my chest. That and heavy free-weights and a good diet gives you abs.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 15, 2008)

Built said:


> Do you like fish at all?  Basa, catfish, halibut...? Canned tuna? How about beef - sirloin steak, ground beef... Will you eat cottage cheese?
> 
> How about fats - do you like butter, avocados, olive oil, natural peanut butter?
> 
> What are your thoughts on green beans, broccoli, eggplant, peppers, berries?



I need to start mixing olive oil with vinegar for my salad dressing, broccoli big fan of, berries, natural peanut butter- i think i go overboard with i like it so much.  I LOVE SALMON!


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 15, 2008)

can you explain ab exercise more in detail so i can get started tomorrow?  I need some size on my core, more muscle burns more fat


----------



## Built (Aug 15, 2008)

What about the other things I mentioned? Any of them foods you won't eat?


----------



## Built (Aug 15, 2008)

jhawkin1 said:


> can you explain ab exercise more in detail so i can get started tomorrow?  I need some size on my core, more muscle burns more fat



You're dieting. You won't gain any muscle.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh yeah, just maintaining huh.  I need to get rid of these nasty stuff- I mean the cinnamon covered almonds is a happy alternative to eating a large blizzard from Dairy Queen, so I mean I am cutting out complete shit, but as I get better I will be able to cut out sugar (processed) and stick with fruits, veggies, and "clean" foods


----------



## Built (Aug 15, 2008)

Can I trouble you answer my other question -- anything on my list of suggestions that you won't eat?


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 15, 2008)

Built said:


> Can I trouble you answer my other question -- anything on my list of suggestions that you won't eat?



Sorry for such a late response...don't like:  canned tuna, cottage cheese, red meat, avocados, green beans, eggplant, and peppers( unless grilled).


----------



## Built (Aug 16, 2008)

Okay, well my husband eats five eggs scrambled in butter with cheese for breakfast and he doesn't need to eat again until noon. Could something like that work for you? Do you like hardboiled eggs? Those are easy to pack. 

What time do you train and what is your basic schedule for the day? What calories are you running?

Have you tried eating cottage cheese WITH stuff, like fruit for example, or tomatoes? You don't like any raw nuts?


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 16, 2008)

Built said:


> Okay, well my husband eats five eggs scrambled in butter with cheese for breakfast and he doesn't need to eat again until noon. Could something like that work for you? Do you like hardboiled eggs? Those are easy to pack.
> 
> What time do you train and what is your basic schedule for the day? What calories are you running?
> 
> Have you tried eating cottage cheese WITH stuff, like fruit for example, or tomatoes? You don't like any raw nuts?




What time is your husband's breakfast?  I need to incorporate something like that because my teaching schedule goes like this:  
1st period:  7:38-8:25  OFF
2nd period:  8:28-9:08
3rd period:  9:11-9:51
4th period:  9:54-10:35
5th:  10:38-11:19
6th:  11:22-12:03 LUNCH
7th:  12:06- 12:47
8th:  12:50- 1:30
9th:  1:33-2:15 OFF

I would probably train around 3:30 to 5:30, or anywhere around there after school/practice.

Calories:  150g protein, 75g fat, carbs:  less than 100g usually
Total Calories for maintenance is 2,500.
Cut 2,000 calories or so.

I could eat raw almonds, any other nuts that are good raw?

Cottage cheese is just not my thing, tried it with all berries including strawberries.  I can do milk though which would slow down digestion a little compared to water mixed with whey protein.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 16, 2008)

Oh and now I have lost about 4 pounds...down to 148 pounds.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 16, 2008)

8/16/08  workout
Vertical push/press week 1:

1.  Chin ups 5x5:  10, 15, 17&1/2, 20, 22&1/2

2.  Lat. pull downs (close grip) 3x8:  135, 140, 145

3.  Standing Barbell Press 5x5:  75, 85, 95, 105, 110

4.  Standing Arnold Press 3x8:  30, 35, 40

5.  Bent over lat. raises 3x8: 15, 20, 20

6.  Seated calf raises 3x20:  190, 200, 210


----------



## Built (Aug 16, 2008)

Hubby eats at 7:30.

I see your pain with regard to your schedule. Okay, you find protein and fat more satiating. I'll share what MY magical meal is, you might not like it but might be willing to try it: half a tin of tuna (salmon works too), half an avocado and a cup of cottage cheese. I know, it sounds weird but it's really lovely together.

If this doesn't suit, try the scrambled eggs with cheese. I know it's a big hit of calories all at once, but it is VERY satiating. Perhaps just do three scrambled whole eggs (and a few extra whites if you like, veggies if you like) and some cheese, and pack two hardboiled eggs to wolf down between 3rd and 4th periods. A baggie with an ounce of any kind of raw nut could sit in your pocket. Also, if you're not taking fish oil already, start: I suggest 10g a day for 3g combined EPA/DHA. This is why. 

If you're fighting appetite, knock back a few fish oil caps, a hard boiled egg and a few almonds. I'll wager that after a substantial breakfast, you'll get at least another hour or two out of that. 

Lunch for me is a big salad with half a head of Romaine, a chicken breast, half an avocado (if you can learn to love these they're very satiating, if not get in some more raw nuts of any kind or nut butter somewhere), homemade olive oil dressing, some cottage cheese and some berries, possibly a few raw walnuts. You could sub in plain unsweetened yogurt - let it sit in a sieve in your fridge overnight so it gets thick - more protein. Stir in a little splenda and a drop of vanilla, some thawed frozen unsweetened berries and it's a nice protein-packed dessert. 

Right after your last class, if this were me I'd have more fruit, cottage cheese, a few nuts or a bit of avocado and something with some starch - a protein waffle or some rice cakes (I have a problem with wheat and try not to eat it often, makes me hungry). I've been known to do the protein waffle with natural peanut butter and a dab of honey, and a few spoonsfull of cottage cheese.  You could have something as simple as half a bagel or some other bread made into a sandwich with any type of meat and a little bit of fat - just a light mixed meal. If you mess up on the time and you eat closer to the workout, have a piece of fruit and a shake. 

Post workout, you could have another shake if you like - personally, I prefer solid food, sweet potato and chicken or something low in fat but with a nice little whack of carb and some protein.

I go back to "protein and fat" land after that, so for me I might have a bit of steak and some steamed broccoli with butter. 

Do any of these ideas help you?


----------



## Built (Aug 16, 2008)

PS how did the workout feel?


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 16, 2008)

Built said:


> Hubby eats at 7:30.
> 
> I see your pain with regard to your schedule. Okay, you find protein and fat more satiating. I'll share what MY magical meal is, you might not like it but might be willing to try it: half a tin of tuna (salmon works too), half an avocado and a cup of cottage cheese. I know, it sounds weird but it's really lovely together.
> 
> ...




These are some outstanding ideas!  I might just try to have that omlet with a few more egg whites and cheese.  What would be a tasty veggie for breakfast?  One thing I need to try and like is avocado and cottage cheese! I love having nuts as my main fats, along with the olive oil salad dressing (great idea btw!).  I am a big fan of shakes for my post work outs because they are so tasty, but after that about 2 to 2 and a half hours a chicken breast with some veggies always hits the spot, and then for dinner I could try to go with some sort of fish (salmon you mentioned is one of my personal favorites).  

I really have been off and on with fish oil, and I need stick with it for the long hall as well as not binging in general.  I think with your help, I can really accomplish that, so thank you!

How much natural peanut butter is ideal in one sitting?  I might try to incorporate this with my snack before I go to be with a protein shake.  It's so good though, that I just like to eat it plain (really dry but tasty!).


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 16, 2008)

Built said:


> PS how did the workout feel?


This is one of my personal favorite workouts, just because of the fact that I love chin ups!  I was so mad, I wanted to do a 6th set because I lost track of how many sets I did!  I obviously write all my weights down but failed to count, so I was really looking forward to getting my 25 lbs 5x.  There's always next week!  Everything went well though overall.  When I get home I will check to see whats the next workout for tomorrow!


----------



## Built (Aug 16, 2008)

Natural peanut butter is dry? Really? Mine's lovely and oily - Adam's crunchy, salted. Try it on a chunk of Fuji apple; to DIE for!

What do you mean by this question - it makes no sense to me: 
"How much natural peanut butter is ideal in one sitting?"


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 16, 2008)

Sorry, I meant one meal before bed.  Mine is def. oily- get it from Trader Joes, not so bad, but great idea with the apple.  I will def. try that!


----------



## Built (Aug 16, 2008)

I still don't understand the question. Could I trouble you to re-state?


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 16, 2008)

before bed, how much nat. peanut butter would be ideal?  1 tablespoon?

I am throwing a party...what is your take on moderate alcohol consumption?


----------



## Built (Aug 16, 2008)

I don't understand what an "ideal" amount of peanut butter could be I guess. 

The question doesn't make sense.

I don't really drink. You might find you can, but it may interfere with your physique goals.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 17, 2008)

Update:  I had a little fall out yesterday and tonight with the diet, but I am back on the bandwagon starting tomorrow!  I am currently working on my next workout for tomorrow which is Hip/Hamstring dominant legs.  and..here..we...GO!


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hip/Hamstring Dominant workout set for 8/18/08

1.  Romanian Deadlift 5x5

2.  Good Mornings 3x8

3.  Leg Extensions 3x20

4.  Close grip bench press 5x5

5.  Weighted Dips 3x8


----------



## Built (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey - these are coming along!

What weights do you use for these movements - and how do you feel about trying high-rep front squats OR walking lunges instead of leg extensions for next time?


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 18, 2008)

Built said:


> Hey - these are coming along!
> 
> What weights do you use for these movements - and how do you feel about trying high-rep front squats OR walking lunges instead of leg extensions for next time?



This workout is for this morning, I will be posting the results here probably within the next 3-4 hours.

Walking lunges is a great idea, but at my gym it will be hard to find space to do them.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hip/Hamstring 8/18: week 1

1.  Romanian Deadlift 5x5
75, 85, 95, 105, 115

2.  Good Morning 3x8
95, 105 (felt like I broke form), 105

3.  Leg Extensions (single leg) 3x20
40, 40, 40

4.  Close grip bench press 5x5
115, 125, 135, 145 (4x), 125

5.  Weighted Dips
25, 30, 35


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 18, 2008)

Workout for tomorrow morning:  Horizontal Push Pull Week2

1.  Bent over barbell rows:  5x5

2.  1 arm dumbbell rows:  3x8

3.  Flat barbell bench:  5x5

4.  Low incline DB bench:  3x8

5.  Lower back extensions:  4x12


----------



## Built (Aug 18, 2008)

Lower back extensions? Why?

I don't recommend that one for this workout. Try calves and or abs.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 19, 2008)

Built said:


> Lower back extensions? Why?
> 
> I don't recommend that one for this workout. Try calves and or abs.



Okay, I am trying to get my lower back isolated.  Which day would be best for a lower back extension- vertical push press?

Also, since I did hit the triceps hard yesterday with a close-grip bench press, should it be ideal for me to take a day off to rest and recovery and then do my Horizontal push press-week 2 tomorrow?


----------



## Built (Aug 19, 2008)

I train two on, one off, two on, two off

1. H push pull
2. quad dom, bis
3. off
4. V push pull
5. ham dom, tris
6. off
7. off

I don't see why you'd need to "isolate" your lower back. <scratches head> 

Bent over rows will hit your lower plenty. So do RDLs that you'll be doing on the second leg day… also squats, GMs, GHRs… if you like, you can do rack pulls or off the floor deads for the 5x5 on horizontal day. 

Skip two days then do your horizontal push pull workout.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 19, 2008)

Built said:


> I train two on, one off, two on, two off
> 
> 1. H push pull
> 2. quad dom, bis
> ...



That will be perfect!  My first full day is tomorrow, then the children come to school on Thursday.  So Friday after school I can really hit the weights again!


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 19, 2008)

Nevermind I meant Thursday...maybe that's why I am not a Math Teacher!!


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 21, 2008)

Horizontal Push Pull workout:  8/21/08

1.  Bent barbell rows 5x5:  115, 135, 155, 165, 175

2.  1 arm dumbbell rows 3x8:  45, 55, 65

3.  Flat barbell bench 5x5:  155, 165, 175 (4x), 165, 170

4.  Low incline dumbbell bench 3x8:  50, 55, 55


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 23, 2008)

I just added the majority of my custom foods to fitday, and am up and running!  Quick question:  how am I able to post my website from fitday on here so anyone who wants to follow my eating can?


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 23, 2008)

8/23/08 Quad Dominant Legs- week 2

1.  Squats  5x5:  105, 115, 15, 135, 145

2.  Leg Press 4x8:  240, 250, 255, 260

3.  Good Mornings 3x8:  95, 105, 115,

4.  Barbell Curl 5x5:  90, 95, 95, 100, 95

5.  Seated Supinated dumbbell concentration curls 4x6
35, 35, 35, 35


----------



## Built (Aug 23, 2008)

Good job - and yes
Go to the fitday home page and make your journal public.

Then just post the link in your sig.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 23, 2008)

Okay fitday is public, let's see if it shows up...


----------



## jhawkin1 (Oct 4, 2008)

Back at it again...I can't seem to get a bulk that makes me comfortable so I am going back to Built's resistance training split and eating healthy again.


----------



## Built (Oct 4, 2008)

Hello! 

What do you mean "can't seem to get a bulk that makes me comfortable"?


----------



## jhawkin1 (Oct 4, 2008)

Anytime I think "bulk" I think of obviously taking in more calories than I burn, and I usually do not stick to the foods that I am used to eating- fruits, veggies, clean carbs, and lean proteins.  I feel that my diet has gotten out of control.  I think the job and my alcohol consumption (beer on the weekends) has also contributed.


----------



## Built (Oct 5, 2008)

Ah - so you're getting "juicy" is what you're saying. Gotcha.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Oct 5, 2008)

yeah, juicy!


----------

